# converting your xd's



## myxd45

changing caliber on xd's by buying a new barrel

http://store.valueweb.com/servlet/xdguys/StoreFront

XD Service 4'' Model 9mm Conversion 
THIS BARREL IS INTERCHANGEABLE WITH THE 40 S&W AND 357 SIG

XD Tactical 5" Model 9mm Conversion 
THIS BARREL IS INTERCHANGEABLE WITH THE 40 S&W AND 357 SIG

XD 3" Sub Compact 357 Sig Conversion 
Interchangeable with .40 S&W

XD 3" Sub Compact .40 S&W 
This Barrel is Interchangeable with .357 Sig
__________________
1shot/1kill----HOAH----


----------



## Dsig1

Very interesting but the link goes nowhere. Any chance you could copy and paste it again?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

That does sound very interesting. Fix the link and I'd love to take a look at it. Thanks!

-Jeff-


----------



## myxd45

*fixed*

sorry guys , I fixed the original post link


----------



## Dsig1

Thanks my friend. Good stuff.


----------



## mikej997

*9mm conversion*

I have a xd 40 Tactical :smt023. I have never tried it and am wondering if the 9mm magazine will fit properly and all I need for the conversion is the 9mm barrel and magazine? Do I need to change the recoil spring or anything else for this to work right?
Mike


----------



## Dsig1

mikej997 said:


> I have a xd 40 Tactical :smt023. I have never tried it and am wondering if the 9mm magazine will fit properly and all I need for the conversion is the 9mm barrel and magazine? Do I need to change the recoil spring or anything else for this to work right?
> Mike


According to the site on the link, no. All you need to do is use a 9mm mag and the new barrel. Other forums have confirmed.


----------



## myxd45

*40 cal--9mm*



Dsig1 said:


> According to the site on the link, no. All you need to do is use a 9mm mag and the new barrel. Other forums have confirmed.


++1


----------



## Big Ed

myxd45 said:


> changing caliber on xd's by buying a new barrel
> 
> http://store.valueweb.com/servlet/xdguys/StoreFront
> 
> XD Service 4'' Model 9mm Conversion
> THIS BARREL IS INTERCHANGEABLE WITH THE 40 S&W AND 357 SIG
> 
> XD Tactical 5" Model 9mm Conversion
> THIS BARREL IS INTERCHANGEABLE WITH THE 40 S&W AND 357 SIG
> 
> XD 3" Sub Compact 357 Sig Conversion
> Interchangeable with .40 S&W
> 
> XD 3" Sub Compact .40 S&W
> This Barrel is Interchangeable with .357 Sig
> __________________
> 1shot/1kill----HOAH----


I was planning on buying a new Springfield XD-40 tomorrow at the gun show, would like to have the option of shooting less expensive ammo for targets and 40 cal. for carry. So, a barrel and mag and I am in business? If I buy the 40 cal. the 9mm will drop in? Thanks.


----------



## Dsig1

Big Ed said:


> I was planning on buying a new Springfield XD-40 tomorrow at the gun show, would like to have the option of shooting less expensive ammo for targets and 40 cal. for carry. So, a barrel and mag and I am in business? If I buy the 40 cal. the 9mm will drop in? Thanks.


Has anyone actually done this yet? I've read the article on the linked site but I'm looking for a range report on this before I jump in the deep end. I have a .40 Tactical and am really interested in the 5.5" 9mm drop in barrel but I'm skeptical of how the protrusion on the 9mm barrel will align through the end hole on the .40 cal slide. Will it rest on the bottom, scrape the top or perfectly align in the middle? I don't see mention of a bushing to assure alignment so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## b-diddy

Where would a person buy the barrel alone?

I like the idea of shooting 9mm (cheaper for putting holes in paper) but I'd like to hear from someone who's tried this with success.

What's the word?


----------

